# Crooked Exterior Door



## Besidestillwaters (Nov 5, 2007)

I have an exterior door leaning on a slight angle. It is an old door and I would like to know how to straighten the door. Thanks

Keith


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

If it isn't the frame that's out of square, you can loosen the screws and shim behind the hinges to get the door to hang straight and not move from wherever you leave it. You can use anything from thin cardboard such as from a cereal box, to old used utility knife blades, to popsickle sticks for shims.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

I use beer cartons.. They work great!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Besidestillwaters said:


> I have an exterior door leaning on a slight angle. It is an old door and I would like to know how to straighten the door. Thanks
> 
> Keith


Is that slight angle the one where the door scrapes on the jamb when you close the door or the one where it hits the frame at one point rather than the whole frame at once?
Ron


----------



## Besidestillwaters (Nov 5, 2007)

Not 100% sure what you asking. 

The door leans to the left at the top so I have a gap at the top left side (door handles on the left going out) and a gap on the bottom right.


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

Sammy said:


> I use beer cartons.. They work great!


lol :no:


----------



## Spyko (Oct 26, 2007)

Mike S' reply has the real Q in it... Is it the door that's out of square or the frame? I suggest you put a square on the frame to check it. If the frame is out of square you can shim or re-build frame and jamb. If it's the door itself that's out of square we'll need to know what kind of door it is (how it's made) and if it's twisted as well. Also, the answer may depend on where the door is hanging. If it's a shed out back the answer may not be the same as if it's a door to your home that needs to be weathertight and hold in expensive heat.


----------



## jayrandom (Apr 13, 2008)

Similar question but the door is parallel to the floor but comes up at slightly away from perpendicular to the floor. I understand how shims can correct left/right leaning, is there anything that will fix this?
Thanks!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

jayrandom said:


> Similar question but the door is parallel to the floor but comes up at slightly away from perpendicular to the floor. I understand how shims can correct left/right leaning, is there anything that will fix this?
> Thanks!


Posting a picture would really help.
Ron


----------



## jayrandom (Apr 13, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> Posting a picture would really help.
> Ron



The forum size limits restrict the photo size, so I hope this is a good enough picture. The problem is that the door top (the one without the handle) hits the door jamb well before the door bottom, meaning the door is difficult to close. The jamb appears to be wider at the top than at the bottom (by about 1/2" or so) so this alone may explain my problem. The door appears to be flush with the jamb on the hinge side.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The door jamb(s) are not plumb. Either one or the other needs to be moved for the door to hit the jamb, top and bottom, at the same time.
Since the top hits first you either have to move the top out on that side or the hinge side bottom out. Put a level on each jamb leg to see which one isn't plumb.
Ron


----------



## jayrandom (Apr 13, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> The door jamb(s) are not plumb. Either one or the other needs to be moved for the door to hit the jamb, top and bottom, at the same time.
> Since the top hits first you either have to move the top out on that side or the hinge side bottom out. Put a level on each jamb leg to see which one isn't plumb.
> Ron


Thanks for the help. Any recommendations on how to move the jamb?
Thanks!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You disengage the jamb side you want to adjust by removing the moldings and cutting the fasteners holding the jamb to the rough opening. You clamp it to a position and close the door. When the door closes properly, you renail the jamb to the studs. Be aware that there are shims between the jamb and the studs. That relationship must remain constant or other issues will arise.
This is an intuitive process and it helps if you can visualize what needs to be done ahead of time. By the time you finish, you will understand what I meant.
Ron


----------

